

Why does Twitter.com/nsa crash my browser? - ringingears

When you visit http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;nsa. Any browser experts know how to debug, or maybe twitter has been experimenting with some awful code?
======
agranig
Most likely related to the OSX issue described here recently:
[https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/19](https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/19)

~~~
jaredsohn
Seems right. I reproduced the error on Chrome/Mac but it worked for me on
Chrome/Windows.

------
em70
Confirmed both on Chrome and Safari. Chrome's console even crashes if you try
to "View Source"

------
patchoulii
It doesn't crash on Chromium, Firefox on Archlinux and Ubuntu.

------
jtokoph
It should be noted that this isn't an official NSA account

